# Thru The Ceiling Bait For Coyote



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

Now when you read this I swear all of you will laugh till you pee yor pants,like I almost did,but OMG it works beyond my COMPERHENSION ,except for thefact that most animals love the scent of Vanilla.

I ha gone to Georgia to trap for the live market and a friend there had a coyote bait that was catching coyotes left and right and when I cornered him and ask him,HE REPLIED "VANILLA WAFFERS cookies some crumbled up in the dirt hole and few whole waffers!!! I swear I saw it with my wn eyes,the next morning a HUGE pale coyote set and awaited our arrival and he had torn the whole area up,we caught over$400 worth of coyotes in short order using those,so get you a box and try em,,,I have spent a fortune on coyote bait and here I am the best was right under my nose at the supermarket,you learn something everyday.Larry


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Are the deer attracted to them as well? I have enough trouble keeping them (deer) out of my sets.

heck, I'll try anything once.....and if nothin' else, I got a trapline snack 

Smitty


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Smitty,yea actually the deer are attracted to them,,lol but like you said a heck of a snack,,lol I gotta emeber that,,lol it works for me,Larry *


----------

